
Work Stress Is Killing Us, but What Can We Do About It? - cpdean
http://www.glamour.com/story/so-work-stress-is-basically-killing-us-but-what-can-we-do-about-it
======
gigatexal
Not being afraid to say I'm overloaded or taking a break is good to be
reminded about. I find myself giving too much maybe. My boss has often said I
"...fear that you're going to burn out [given all the things you're
volunteering for]". I've since become better at taking needed holidays

